# ASPC/AMHR/ASPR Supreme Triple A Amateur - Shetland Division



## Howard Stables (Jan 3, 2010)

[SIZE=12pt]Hard work pays off . . .[/SIZE]






[SIZE=18pt]Marci Stucki and HotHotHeat[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]ASPC/AMHR/ASPR Supreme Triple A Amateur - Shetland Division[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Watch for them in 2010![/SIZE]

HotHotHeat is owned and loved by Howard Stables


----------



## Leeana (Jan 4, 2010)

Congratulations



:yeah ... I just love that pony


----------



## Mominis (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations! He looks like he would be a blast to drive!

Newbie questions here...he apears to be shod up in this photo. If I understand the rules correctly, for the AMHR shows, they cannot be shod. Am I correct? That would make me guess that this photo is of one of his ASPC classes? Also, (remember, total newbie here, so this may be a dumb question) but I was of the understanding that an ASPR horse was a shetland/hackney cross. Am I showing my ignorance here? Can someone please explain to me? I'm really trying to learn about the AMHR/ASPC horses.


----------



## Howard Stables (Jan 31, 2010)

HotHotHeat HOF is one of those truly special ponies/horses and definitely fun to drive.

HotHotHeat HOF is a Modern Pleasure Shetland with ASPR papers. He stands 45 1/2".

Yes, he is shoed as a Modern Country Pleasure Pony which in 2009 was a 6 oz shoe and no pad. Starting in 2010, they may have a slightly heavier shoe and a light pad.

HotHotHeat HOF and Marci were the overall winner of theTriple A Amateur program for the ASPC/AMHR which includes Shetlands, ASPR ponies and Miniature Horses in both halter and performance.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 31, 2010)

Mominis said:


> Congratulations! He looks like he would be a blast to drive!
> 
> Newbie questions here...he apears to be shod up in this photo. If I understand the rules correctly, for the AMHR shows, they cannot be shod. Am I correct? That would make me guess that this photo is of one of his ASPC classes? Also, (remember, total newbie here, so this may be a dumb question) but I was of the understanding that an ASPR horse was a shetland/hackney cross. Am I showing my ignorance here? Can someone please explain to me? I'm really trying to learn about the AMHR/ASPC horses.


This pony is not AMHR, the award that he won is titled as such, because it is Registry-wide.

ASPR horses can be Shetlands, Hackneys, or a cross between them. So you can get your Shetland registered with ASPR, you can get your Hackney registered with ASPR, or you can breed your Shetland to your Hackney and get an ASPR foal.

Generally, the ASPR horses are the more "hackney or modern shetland type" and not really less extreme. They do allow for ponies to be up to 48" tall, unlike Shetland which is up to 48" tall. So often you will see your got-too-tall-to-show-Shetland horses there. But also a great place for the Hackneys to show, too.

Andrea


----------



## Mominis (Feb 1, 2010)

Howard Stables, thanks for the shoeing information on Hot Hot Heat. Very interesting to know what they are wearing. He does look like a blast.

Disneyhorse, as always, very well explained, thank you. I feel like singing "It's a Whole New World," from Aladdin. lol But, just to clarify, in AMHR shows, an AMHR registered horse may not wear shoes, for the most part, correct?


----------



## Karen S (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Mominis,

That is correct with the exception of a draft driving miniature....page 265 #F: In the draft harness division, braiding of tails and manes in the style used by the larger heavy harness breeds may be used. Shoeing and bits similar to the type used by the larger heavy harness breeds are permissible.

My father drives draft miniatures and I do know from time to time he has shod them for the show

Karen


----------



## Mominis (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for that Karen. I just received my rulebook and am studying furiously!


----------

